# Question regarding boost gauge installation



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m going to be installing a boost gauge in my 2014 Eco next week, but I’ve got one question regarding mounting the gauge on the dashboard. The gauge will be mounted on top of the dashboard using a pod, probably by the A-pillar tweeter on the driver side. My question is, would there be a way to run the vacuum line and power wires behind the dash? All the other forums on boost gauge installations that I’ve seen had people running the vacuum line and power wires down behind the gauge cluster/steering column. However, I’d rather avoid this as the gauge will be mounted pretty far back towards the windshield, and I’d rather conceal the wires and vacuum line as best as possible. I’d also rather avoid taking the dash out to do this, if that’s possible.

Many thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

i would guess that the dash needs to come out at least partially for you to run the lines behind it.


----------

